# Some news



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi,

We heard from our SW today. She wants to come and see us about a match on Friday morning!  OMG, here we go again.

There have been some legal issues, but the courts have given permission to prepare to move ahead. We are going to be told about their background and what the legal issues are/were and no more details than that for now. Then, if we want to move ahead our SW will contact their SW. Hopefully he/she will be interested in us if we are interested in the child.

Emotions running away with themselves already. Will keep you posted.

love Bluebells xxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohh Bluebell Woohoo  Sorry dont mean to sound so over the top but after you feeling so low I am so happy about this potential match  

Goodluck for the meeting and I will be  for you 
xx


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Wow - how exciting


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

fantastic news bluebells. i will be saying a prayer that this is the perfect match for you, dh and littlie.  keep us posted. 
fingers crossed. x x x x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

For you Bluebells


----------



## Tarango (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Bluebells 

    for Friday 



T
xxx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the good wishes.  At least we don't have too long to wait.

Bluebells xxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Bluebells

I so hope this is the one for you and will be keeping everything crossed for good news.

OT x


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

ooh good news. Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Iman (Oct 11, 2007)

oooh how exciting!! I'm dreaming of that!!   let us know how you get on and best of luck


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

How much sleep did you get last night?  

I will be thinking of you this morning 

x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

Best of luck for today    Look forward to reading your news later  

xxx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Well, after this morning's meeting I think my brain is going to explode! DH feels the same.

We have a huge amount to think about. This is by no means a straightforward decision that we have to make. 

I'm afraid I can't say any more than that at the moment. Sorry. I will let you know more when I can.

Thanks again for all your lovely messages and thoughts. 

Have a lovely weekend all.

love Bluebells xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

Big ((hugs)) and hope you can make the right decison for you and find peace in it

Bop


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi Bluebells
best of luck for all your thinking and decision making..take your time..
kj x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bluebells
Good luck with making your decision.  Don't feel pressured to give an answer before you're ready.
emsina x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Good luck with your decision and do take your time, don't let them pressurise you into deciding too quickly.

OT x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi Bluebells

As the others have said, take your time    It has to be so so right so don't feel pressurised  

Best of luck, here if you need us


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Hi

Sadly we have decided not to move forward with this match.  

It was a very tough thing to do, but we know the right decision. We had to let our SW know because this child was potentially going to be with us for Christmas. That made it an even harder decision.  

At least the stress only lasted a few days this time, although I think we will be thinking about it all for a long time yet.

love Bluebells xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this wasnt the match for you  

Sending you lots of  to you both

xx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

sorry it wasn't the right match for you honey. 

Take care of yourself.

nefe
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry this wasnt the one for you hun, he/she is till out there waiting for the moment to be right to bring you together

kj x


----------



## emsina (May 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear this one didn't work out.  Take care  
emsina x


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

aww bluebells, im so sorry this wasnt the match for you.  take care x x x x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Bluebells

Sorry this wasn't the one for you hun, its such a tough decision having to turn down a child but it will be for the best.  Hope you don't have too much longer to wait for your family.

OT x


----------



## Mx4321 (May 28, 2008)

As a couple we know exactly how you feel, we turned down a match earlier in the year something was not quite right and from the moment we first head about our "surprise" we knew we had made the right decision. 

You have done the right thing and fingers crossed the next match will be the one.


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

So very sorry Bluebells that this wasn't to be, thinking of you xxx


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind messages.

Feeling pretty low today. Monday I was upset to have to say no, but it was a relief for it not to drag on. Yesterday I felt positive because I know that we definitely made the right decision. But today I feel low as back waiting again and who knows for how long… 

Bluebells  xxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Bluebells,   to you.  As you might remember we turned down 2 potential matches but as someone has already said, when the right one comes along you just know so you did the right thing.


----------

